
Why only 18% of women have CS degrees? - rvivek
http://blog.hackerrank.com/the-real-reason-only-18-of-women-have-cs-degrees/
======
Nadya
>The problem with McKellar’s books is that they may appeal to certain types of
young girls, but not all.

Try to please everyone and you will surely fail comes to mind.

Instead of complaining about McKellar's books (which are having a positive
influence, even if only on a subset of girls) - why not write a book targeting
these "other types of young girls" mentioned? Or could it be that it has been
attempted and the books were a flop? Failed by a free market - unable to gain
traction or credence?

What bothers me is that the article recognizes women are more interested and
more likely to work in Healthcare or early Education areas of work helping
others and dealing with children. That's the women's _choice_ to do these
things. The author acts like women having a choice in things and doing what
they are _interested in doing_ is wrong. That women need to change themselves
and do more STEM-field work.

Preferences aren't just social constructs. The female and male brains are
different, with different interests and we've known this for years! Yet
nowadays this is somehow a problem?

    
    
      [0] http://www.livescience.com/22677-girls-dolls-boys-toy-trucks.html 
    
      [1] http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/09/101220-chimpanzees-play-nature-nurture-science-animals-evolution/

------
jwinkle
Maybe only 18% of women are interested in getting a cs degree? I don't
understand why people waste time with non-issues and non-problems.

